# Complimentary Parking Ticket



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2010)

PARKING VIOLATION

__________________                   _________________
PROVINE OF STATE                     LICENSE NUMBER
                  AM
__________________ PM                __________________
TIME                                 MAKE OF AUTOMOBILE


This is not a ticket, but if it were within my power, you would receive two.
Because of your bull-headed, inconsiderate, feeble attempt at parking, you
have taken enough room for a 20-mule team, two elephants, one goat, and a safari of pygmies from the African Interior.  The reason for giving you this, is so that in the future you may think of someone else, other than yourself. Besides I don't like domineering, egotistical or simple-minded drivers and you probably fit into one of these categories.

I sign off wishing you an early transmission failure (on the expressway at
about 4:30 p.m.) Also may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits.

                         WITH MY COMPLIMENTS


----------

